# Platinen PC



## philipp00 (2 März 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Gibt es einen Platinen PC (Dito Raspi) mit Windows Betriebssystem
Der Rechner sollte in etwa mindestes folgendes erfüllen (4 Gb RAM, 1.5 GHz, 40 GB Flash Speicher)


----------



## Fluffi (2 März 2021)

um nur mal 2 bekannte Reihen zu nennen: UDOO x86 und Intel Up 
Gibt aber noch viele weitere Hersteller im SBC Bereich
Ansonsten nimmt man halt µATX-Mainboards. Ist nicht wirklich viel größer, kostet aber mehr und hat dafür mehr Leistung


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (3 März 2021)

Schau mal bei Lenovo ThinkCentre
Da gibt es Geräte ohne Lüfter und mit Windows Betriebssystem usw.

https://www.lenovo.com/ch/de/deskto...series/ThinkCentre-M75n-IoT/p/11GWCTO1WWDECH0


----------



## Frohnius (4 März 2021)

Hi,
Brauchbar sind zb die Intel nuc.. 
Habe selbst vor einigen Jahren einen angeschafft,
Funktioniert noch immer wunderbar ohne Probleme gerade was die wärmeentwicklung angeht..


----------

